# "Luftwaffe Classic #14"



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2012)

Does anybody know what aircraft is the subject to Classic Publication's: _Luwaffe Classics #14_?

I've only found one reference and it states it's the Me 264, but I cannot find anything else about it. I suspect it might actually be the Ju 287 but I'm really not sure.

Any help would be appreciated.

David


----------



## WJPearce (May 29, 2012)

Could this be it? I do not own the book so I have no idea if it is #14 or not.

Amazon.com: Messerschmitt Me 264 Amerikabomber: The Luftwaffe's Lost Transatlantic Bomber (9781903223659): Robert Forsyth, Eddie J. Creek: Books


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2012)

I'm really not sure, the only thing I can say is the cover is not in the same format, but it just might be. Thanks for the help.

David


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 30, 2012)

This might help...or not.

Luftwaffe Classic | Series | LibraryThing


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2012)

SPOT ON! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

